# gensplash using radeonfb - fbsplash:... [SOlVED]

## dustfinger

I followed the instructions from the Gentoo Wikki on gensplash.

I choose to load initramfs image dynamically at boot time and therefore did not follow any of the instructions from the Compiling the initramfs image directly into the kernel section.  My kernel is linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4.  I have an ati radeon M9.  I am running XFree86.  When I boot all of the verbose output appears to be in the correct resolution of 1600x1200.  However, I never see the emergence jpeg.  I still see the old boot splash.  Also when I reboot my screen goes completely blank and never seems to come back so I hardboot.  Here is some output from my dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg | grep radeonfb
> 
> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=2.6.9-r4 ro root=1603 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-32@60 splash=verbose, theme:emergence
> ...

 

Also near the top of dmesg I found:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=2.6.9-r4 ro root=1603 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-32@60 splash=verbose, theme:emergence
> 
> fbsplash: verbose
> ...

 

My lilio conf looks like:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> compact
> 
> boot=/dev/hdc                           #Install LILO in the MBR
> ...

 

dustfinger

----------

## dustfinger

Okay I got the emergence background to appear.  I think that the problem was that I had a space between splash=verbose and theme:emergence in my lilo conf.

This is what I have now.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> image=/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r4
> 
>         label=2.6.9-r4
> ...

 

However, my emergence background looses its 32 bit color just before my login box appears.  Everything goes all pink and green.  By the way I still have the same old login box, should genslplash replace that too or not?

Also when I reboot my display still goes blank and the fan starts running, but the system never seems to reboot.  I have to hardboot.  I found the following in my dmesg.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Probing IDE interface ide2...
> 
> ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !
> ...

 

Also at the very bottom of dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.
> 
> atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.
> ...

 

I no longer get the line in dmesg that said fbsplash: unrecognized option.

-- EDIT --

I also just noticed:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  dmesg | grep unable
> 
> i8k: unable to get SMM Dell signature
> ...

 

poweroff also does not shutdown the system.  The monitor simply goes blank and the fan starts turning hard, but nothing else happens and the system does not shutdown.

-----------

-- EDIT --

The i8k issue mentioned above is no longer an issue.  I simply removed that feature from the kernel.  I still cannot powerdown or reboot however.  Also my emergence background still looses its 32 bit color just before I login and goes all pink and green and blue etc.  

-----------

-- EDIT --

I canged the line 

 *Quote:*   

> append="video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-32@60 

 

to

 *Quote:*   

> append="video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-24@60

 

and I no longer loose my bitdepth as I load up.  I should have known that one since my Xfreeconfig is set to 24 bitdepth.  System still hangs when trying to reboot or poweroff.  The screen just goes blank and hangs. 

-----------

dustfinger

----------

## dustfinger

This problem is now solved.  I moved to xorg and I am now using vesa rather than the radeonfb.  

 *Gentoo ATI Radeon FAQ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Question 4.17: Why does my system hang when I close down X?
> 
> This usually happens if you're using the Radeon framebuffer driver - try removing it from your kernel and use the VESA driver instead.
> ...

 

dustfinger.

----------

## Storytobi

that is no solution!!! that is a foul workaround for people not having time or lust to go deeper into matter... (no insult)

i'm having the same problem with my radeon m6-ly, but i cannot switch to vesa instead of radeon, because i need a 1400x1050 res and vesa doesn't support it. largest vesa res looks rather unsharp on my tft...

someone a word to spock to re-think the gensplash code?

----------

## desertstalker

the problems with the radeonfb droiver are ATIs fault not spock's it is the fglrx module that doesnt play nice with radeonfb not gensplash.

if you want 1400x1050 with vesafb use vga=834, it works on my laptop or use vesafb-tng.

----------

## dustfinger

 *Storytobi wrote:*   

> that is no solution!!! that is a foul workaround for people not having time or lust to go deeper into matter... (no insult)
> 
> i'm having the same problem with my radeon m6-ly, but i cannot switch to vesa instead of radeon, because i need a 1400x1050 res and vesa doesn't support it. largest vesa res looks rather unsharp on my tft...
> 
> someone a word to spock to re-think the gensplash code?

 

I only require 1600x1200 res so your issue is not my issue and therefore what I have done is a solution for me.  You are right about one thing though.  I am very busy with all sorts of things and I did not have time to look into the matter further.  Perhaps you could and then you could post a more robust solution so that it may bennifit a larger fringe of the population.

dustfinger.

-- EDIT --

Wait a Tick.  1600x1200 is larger then 1400x1050.  You said that you tried the largest vesa had to offer.  Do you mean the largest up to, but not including, 1400x1050?  I know I am running at 1600x1200 because I have a desktop background that is 1600x1200.  I am also running a laptop that only looks good at 1600x1200.  No problems here.

I should also mention that I used vesafb-tng not vesa.  Sorry for the confusion.

-----------

-- EDIT --

Sorry Storytobi, I guess I did take it as a bit of an insult which is just silly since you were refering to the ATI Radeon FAQ's suggestion and not attacking me personally.  Besides you told me flat out not to take it the wrong way.  Well I am over tired and am going to bed.  Perhaps I will feel more like my self in the morning.

Thanks desertstalker for the clarification bellow.

-----------

----------

## desertstalker

The vesa standard only (originally, not sure now) defines modes to 1280x1024 so there a no specific numbers for the higher reses.  while most borads work with the same mode numbers this is not always the case.

thus the only modes found in the dosc go up to 1280x1024

----------

